# Hold the Mayo - He Doped!



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

L'Equipe:

30/07/2007
Cyclisme - TDF - Mayo positif et suspendu
Le coureur espagnol Iban Mayo a été contrôlé positif à l'EPO sur le Tour de France durant la journée de repos du 24 juillet. Son équipe Saunier Duval, qui a été informée par l'Union Cycliste Internationale, a immédiatement suspendu son coureur.


No translation needed....

And I thought the tour was over and couldn't get any worse.....!!!


----------



## The Armagh (Apr 23, 2006)

Well after the last doping charge turned out not to be for Barlo, can we assume this is correct? I was wondering where this cat was the whole tour!


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

Yip, its' true..another Spaniard down the drain 

http://eurosport.yahoo.com/30072007/58/tour-de-france-mayo-positive-epo.html


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Well this throws a wrench into the logic of the doping forum. He doped and sucked. Go figure.


----------



## key (Mar 8, 2004)

Lol!!!!!!


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

who is next.........


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Well this throws a wrench into the logic of the doping forum. He doped and sucked. Go figure.


Dude - he went from not abandoning last year when the moutains started cuz he couldn't get up it, to completing the TdF this year.. 

That's a BIG difference.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

zooog said:


> who is next.........



I hope Condor.. I want to see Johann squirm like a snake into the corner.


----------



## supertour1976 (Jan 2, 2006)

*damn, you guys are fast to post*

here another link:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2007/jul07/jul31news


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

*he missed the UCI controls that day*

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top" width="100%">*our de France - at Pau in France - 24.07.2007 *


</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top" width="100%"> On the 24<sup>th</sup> July 2007, the Sporting Safety and Conditions Commission carried out 40<o></o>
blood tests during: <o></o>
<o></o>
·Tour de France at Pau in France<o></o>
<o></o>
The Teams: <o></o>
<o></o>
Euskaltel – Euskadi<o></o>
Lampre – Fondital<o></o>
Rabobank<o></o>
Discovery Channel, Pro Cycling team<o></o>
Caisse d’Epargne<o></o>
<o></o>

were tested between 8.30 am and 10.00 am. 

Riders declared unfit: 0
</td></tr></tbody></table>

http://www.uci.ch/modello2.asp?1stlevelid=C&level1=1&level2=16&idnews=4590


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

bas said:


> Dude - he went from not abandoning last year when the moutains started cuz he couldn't get up it, to completing the TdF this year..
> 
> That's a BIG difference.


Oh, I know. I was just joshin’. It does make one wonder about his magical year in 2005.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

bonkmiester said:


> <table border="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="2" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top" width="100%">*our de France - at Pau in France - 24.07.2007  *
> 
> 
> </td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="2" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top" width="100%"> On the 24<sup>th</sup> July 2007, the Sporting Safety and Conditions Commission carried out 40<o></o>
> ...


Those are blood tests, and the hematocrit is judged to declare riders unfit or not.
There are other tests done as well , which must have inculpated Mayo.


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Those are blood tests, and the hematocrit is judged to declare riders unfit or not.
> There are other tests done as well , which must have inculpated Mayo.


i know, I wasn't done with teh post [got interrupted by work ]

yeah, AFAIK the urine test is what got him.....but he passed a blood test on the 20th also ....

wonder if his blood work was "borderline" prompting additional investigating...


----------



## theWdotY (Jun 10, 2003)

Pablo said:


> Oh, I know. I was just joshin’. It does make one wonder about his magical year in 2005.


You mean 2003? He didn't ride in 2005. And I don't think he dropped out last year because he wasn't doping. He dropped out in 2004 as well due to injuries. Who knows how longs he's been doing this. 

You wonder how some of the suspected riders are beating the tests and the others aren't?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

theWdotY said:


> You mean 2003? He didn't ride in 2005. And I don't think he dropped out last year because he wasn't doping. He dropped out in 2004 as well due to injuries. Who knows how longs he's been doing this.


Yeah, he had such a bad year in 2003, all he could do was set the record for climbing Mt. Ventoux.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Anyone know how old Mayo is?


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

29, 30 yrs old on August 19


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

*29..............*



fornaca68 said:


> Anyone know how old Mayo is?


he'll be 30 in 3 weeks.......wiki

a very unhappy birthday for sure......


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I've always had a soft spot for Mayo. Been a little suspicious though, because of him going from one extreme (record climb up Ventoux), to the other (being in the autobus on any mountain stage). Much like Rasmussen.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Einstruzende said:


> I've always had a soft spot for Mayo. Been a little suspicious though, because of him going from one extreme (record climb up Ventoux), to the other (being in the autobus on any mountain stage). Much like Rasmussen.


Who arn't you suspicious of? So far you, Bas and Hairynet have claimed that about every pro in the peleton is doping.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

bas said:


> I hope Condor.. I want to see Johann squirm like a snake into the corner.


Why would you hope for someone to test positive? ut:


----------



## Gator (Mar 14, 2002)

*I think almost every rider from the Lance Generation...*

...who's still in the game could potentially come up positive. I kinda see this like the end of Godzilla movie, where the monster is mortally wounded but still flailing around before it sinks into the sea. I think doping is just what these guys know; they've always done it and won't stop. They can't. But one by one, they're getting picked off.

But as they get booted and/or retire, I think the newer guys coming up realize this ain't the '90s no more and it's getting harder and harder to dope successfully. I'm sure some will still try, but I think the walking pharmacies of the Festina-era riders may be coming to a close.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

wipeout said:


> Who arn't you suspicious of? So far you, Bas and Hairynet have claimed that about every pro in the peleton is doping.


Well, as more and more people get busted, do you still have blinders on?

As for who I think is clean, well I started a thread a week or so ago about it. I'd go with David Millar, Erik Zabel, and the majority of French riders that are "French" all around (meaning live & train in France, and ride on a French team).

Where it becomes rather obvious (doping) is when a rider has such extreme shifts in fitness. Someone like Moreni, I might have given the guy benefit of the doubt (constant middle of the pack). I would have been wrong of course ...


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*But...*



Einstruzende said:


> Well, as more and more people get busted, do you still have blinders on?
> 
> As for who I think is clean, well I started a thread a week or so ago about it. I'd go with David Millar, Erik Zabel, and the majority of French riders that are "French" all around (meaning live & train in France, and ride on a French team).
> 
> Where it becomes rather obvious (doping) is when a rider has such extreme shifts in fitness. Someone like Moreni, I might have given the guy benefit of the doubt (constant middle of the pack). I would have been wrong of course ...


Lots of times those "middle of the pack" guys are more likely to dope. Just because they're not winning races, doesn't mean they aren't working their tails off every day, and most of the time, they are working harder than their team captains, because, well, that's their job. They don't do their work well, they get tossed and someone newer and fresher comes in, so the "reason" to dope I think, is even more prevalent the lower down a GC list you go, or the lower you go in a results list. The worker bees are the guys probably doing whatever it takes to stay in the sport, and work for their team leaders. They get less attention. I wasn't at all that surprised that Moreni, or someone like him, would get busted for doping.

There is still obviously lots of people who are still doping in pro cycling. Anyone who says otherwise either hasn't been paying attention much over the last few years, or is just oblivious to the facts at hand. I personally like to give them the benefit of the doubt, until they test positive, and then, toss them to the wolves. Let them serve their suspensions, and if they can get back on a team, welcome them back.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> Lots of times those "middle of the pack" guys are more likely to dope. Just because they're not winning races, doesn't mean they aren't working their tails off every day, and most of the time, they are working harder than their team captains, because, well, that's their job. They don't do their work well, they get tossed and someone newer and fresher comes in, so the "reason" to dope I think, is even more prevalent the lower down a GC list you go, or the lower you go in a results list. The worker bees are the guys probably doing whatever it takes to stay in the sport, and work for their team leaders. They get less attention. I wasn't at all that surprised that Moreni, or someone like him, would get busted for doping.
> 
> There is still obviously lots of people who are still doping in pro cycling. Anyone who says otherwise either hasn't been paying attention much over the last few years, or is just oblivious to the facts at hand. I personally like to give them the benefit of the doubt, until they test positive, and then, toss them to the wolves. Let them serve their suspensions, and if they can get back on a team, welcome them back.


Yep, how many dope just to make the team? If a rider just can't quite get the results needed to be a pro tour domestic, I'm sure that many riders would use some 'help' to cross the barrier.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*True enough...*



MikeBiker said:


> Yep, how many dope just to make the team? If a rider just can't quite get the results needed to be a pro tour domestic, I'm sure that many riders would use some 'help' to cross the barrier.


True enough. 

Unlike in the US, where cycling is considered somewhat of an "elite" sport that requires a lot of money to get started, in Europe the scene is much different. A lot of the domestiques on teams are not well to do to start with, but more like lower middle class trying to make a good living, and I'm sure that the temptation is there to dope to make the team, and make some money. I'm sure Philleppe, if he's reading this thread, could throw out some more information.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

magnolialover said:


> Lots of times those "middle of the pack" guys are more likely to dope. Just because they're not winning races, doesn't mean they aren't working their tails off every day, and most of the time, they are working harder than their team captains, because, well, that's their job. They don't do their work well, they get tossed and someone newer and fresher comes in, so the "reason" to dope I think, is even more prevalent the lower down a GC list you go, or the lower you go in a results list. The worker bees are the guys probably doing whatever it takes to stay in the sport, and work for their team leaders. They get less attention. I wasn't at all that surprised that Moreni, or someone like him, would get busted for doping.
> 
> There is still obviously lots of people who are still doping in pro cycling. Anyone who says otherwise either hasn't been paying attention much over the last few years, or is just oblivious to the facts at hand. I personally like to give them the benefit of the doubt, until they test positive, and then, toss them to the wolves. Let them serve their suspensions, and if they can get back on a team, welcome them back.


I have to agree . There are three types of riders in a Tour , the workers of the first 100K, the workers of the last 100K (and the mountain stages) and the Captains. They all have to perform their best, either to be IN the team, and to remain there and also during the stages themselves, so they all *might* consider to be doped. Sad but true. 

I don't know who said it, but "if you want to see the list of who is doped, check the final standings".


And as to who rides over her in Europe, well indeed, most of the "coureurs" only made lower grades (till 17-18 y/o ) .They start biking competitively very early in their lives (11-12 years ) and the ones who actually have any kind of degree beyond 18 y/o are rare. That does not mean they are stupid, it just means that they are absorbed by the sport to the point where they don't finish high school or other studies, especially if they are Pro and start appreciating the money they can make. 
Some further their studies AFTER their career, to be able to become employed in cycling in managerial or trainer functions etc..


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

Agreed - it is still a working class sport. Most in the peleton have no education beyond HS and few have a back-up plan that does not involve living off of cycling (except if you count going to work w/ your uncle's plumbing business as a robust back-up plan). If they are successful as a good domestique, they can earn a high 10 000's, low 100 000's salary for the most successful years of their career (let's say 3-5) and then blam! back to scrapping around for a mid 10 000's income, w/ a wife and kids to support and a lifestyle to keep up. So yes, the temptation to dope is omnipresent - these guys careers are over by 35-36 yrs/old and so they have to stash away as much cash as they can during this period.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

About the money? How much does doping cost? I thought steroids were cheap but easily detected. Isn't EPO or whatevever big money. OK for older guys on big wages based on past glories but basic domestiques make about Euro 50,000. Better than shop work but the cost/benefit analysis looks wrong to me. Am I over cynical but are the teams still picking up the tab?


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

NeoRecormon goes over the counter for approx 800€ for 6 injections of 4000IE epoetin beta.
That should be enough for a good training fortnight


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Et tu Mayo?

Bummer.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Just goes to show cheaper aint always better. Shame.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Hold the Mayo -- Iban raced today!*

According to CN.com -- look who finished in 26th place . . 

62nd Circuito De Getxo - Memorial Ricardo Otxoa - 1.1
Spain, July 31, 2007 

Results - 185.3 km
1 Vicente Reynes Mimo (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne 
2 Takashi Miyazawa (Jpn) Nippo Corporation - Meitan Honpo Co LTD - Asada 
3 Jose Joaquin Rojas Gil (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne 
4 Xabat Diego Otxotorena (Spa) Orbea - Laukiz F.T. 
5 Milán Jiménez (Spa) Grupo Nicolás Mateos 
6 Alexander Khatuntsev (Rus) Unibet.com 
7 Enrique Mata Cabello (Spa) Viña Magna - Cropu 
8 David Herrero Llorente (Spa) Karpin Galicia 
9 Daniel Moreno Fernandez (Spa) Relax - Gam 
10 Benat Albizuri Aransolo (Spa) Euskaltel - Euskadi 
11 Sergio Herrero Domínguez (Spa) Extremadura - Spiuk 
12 Ignacio Sarabia Diaz (Mex) Extremadura - Spiuk 
13 Yukiya Arashiro (Jpn) Nippo Corporation - Meitan Honpo Co LTD - Asada 
14 Koldo Fernandez (Spa) Euskaltel - Euskadi 
15 Manuel Vazquez Huesco (Spa) Andalucia - Cayasur 
16 Ángel Gómez (Spa) Saunier Duval - Prodir 
17 Michael Lange (USA) Team Slipstream powered by Chipotle 
18 Iván Gilmartín (Spa) Viña Magna - Cropu 
19 Francisco Jose Martinez Perez (Spa) Andalucia - Cayasur 
20 Manuel Ortega Ocana (Spa) Andalucia - Cayasur 
21 Martin Mata Cabello (Spa) Viña Magna - Cropu 
22 Luis Fernandez Oliveira (Spa) Karpin Galicia 
23 Arkaitz Durán Daroka (Spa) Saunier Duval - Prodir 
24 Claudio José Casas Gallego (Spa) Andalucia - Cayasur 
25 Thomas Peterson (USA) Team Slipstream powered by Chipotle 
26 Iban Mayo Diez (Spa) Saunier Duval - Prodir


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

Big Bad Wolf said:


> NeoRecormon goes over the counter for approx 800€ for 6 injections of 4000IE epoetin beta.
> That should be enough for a good training fortnight




...so that's $56,808 on the year...

....why you'd have to be the TdF champ to afford that sh!te....


----------



## bonkmiester (Sep 23, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> According to CN.com -- look who finished in 26th place . .
> 
> 62nd Circuito De Getxo - Memorial Ricardo Otxoa - 1.1
> Spain, July 31, 2007
> ...




hey, some Slipstream boyz in thar......


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jun 17, 2007)

bonkmiester said:


> ...so that's $56,808 on the year...
> 
> ....why you'd have to be the TdF champ to afford that sh!te....


Well, you wouldn't have to take it year round obviously, only when you're building up .
But then you would also be taking other products. I believe there was talk of a 40000€ budget for a years products in the case of either Basso, Hamilton or Ulrich, I forgot which doper it was . If you know that Tour winners or World Champs or other riders of that stature can demand up to 25000€ for a crit showing , then you understand that really is peanuts for them
Gen doping seems to be on the rise and growth hormone is still not checked for.


----------

